# ZA12 Scallops by Hogan Castings



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

This is no doubt an interesting catapult, with much hype surrounding it's development and debut. It's lines are artistic yet functional. As an aside, it certainly is one of the more handsome catapults I have seen. More importantly, it incorporates some excellent shooting characteristics. The Chinese influenced pinkie ring is what lured me. At the same time it also utilizes over the top flatband posts and a shooting gap of 2.5". Kinda like if Texas Bill and Pai Mei were together in a Kung Fu movie; an interesting combination...Hummmph!(whisking imaginary fu man chu beard). It's scalloped arms are pleasing to the eye and offer several index finger/thumb placement options. It's apex is a sharp "V." The former and the latter show influence from the Aerosling of yesteryear.

It's weight is reminiscent of a Ruger bull barreled .22 pistol. Due to this it's very stable in the hand under tension. It's most remarkable feature is it's ability to be held several different ways. Because of this, once you pick it up, it's hard to put it down. It can be held western or Chinese style effectively. If you have small hands, Chinese style may not work as you may not be able to get your pinkie in the hole(did I just say that?). Be a little careful using the Chinese hold: I released my grip before removing my pinkie once an it acted like a perfect wrench, twisting the last digit. The pain was incredible. I now see why the Chinese use a round hole. It's no biggie, just be aware of it.

It is just as versatile on the top end. One can wrap one's thumb and forefinger around the top of the scallops, or wrap the forefinger and press against the scalloped wing on the other. You can also wrap your forefinger lower than the opposing thumb against the edge the "wing" as well comfortably. This is similar to the way one would grip a Tinker Killdeer, making an "L" as opposed to a "C" with thumb and forefinger. The Killdeer conversely also has a smaller scallop designed to enable the hold I am describing. It's beefy cross section enables better purchase than a lot of other metal slingshots. All told, it's a keeper.

Due to it's weight, I would say this one is more for the target range. Not that you couldn't carry it, but @400 grams, the ZA12 model weighs as much as a full sized bowie knife, you would certainly notice it. If you intend to carry it in the bush, I would definitely recommend the aluminum model @160 grams. The brass and bronze models weigh 20% more than mine @500grams. As Thais say, "Up to you."


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I love my slingshot from hogan's castings too


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i own some of hogans cattys to, he realy does do a great job, john


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

THANKS GYE,S WE do our best


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Hogancastings said:


> THANKS GYE,S WE do our best


When will your bullet mold come out? I could do a review for it as well..?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hogan no longer makes ZA-12 scallops. Yours is very rare. I recommend Aluminium for shooting catapults.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> Hogan no longer makes ZA-12 scallops. Yours is very rare. I recommend Aluminium for shooting catapults.


Why is that he no longer makes them in ZA12? He makes them in bronze and aluminum, according to his website. There is nothing wrong with the metal that I can see, just a bit on the heavy side for a hiker. I think this metal is also more damage resistant than bronze as well, if not as pretty.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

After consultation with dan the designer of the scallops we took the decision to only offer the scallops slingshot in 3 types so the ZA12 was droped as a option.we only made 6 ZA12 slingshots one of wich you own so has dan point out you scallops will in time be rare.As for the metal its self its a good meteal to work with the only draw back if any is if you let the shine go of it its hard to get it back unless you have a buffing machine In you last post you asked were we are with the lead moulds only this we we sent 2 x 16 mm diameter Super Shot 10 gang moulds for TEFLON COATING we hope to have them back on the 9th may will post some pictures of them later


mr.joel said:


> Hogan no longer makes ZA-12 scallops. Yours is very rare. I recommend Aluminium for shooting catapults.


Why is that he no longer makes them in ZA12? He makes them in bronze and aluminum, according to his website. There is nothing wrong with the metal that I can see, just a bit on the heavy side for a hiker. I think this metal is also more damage resistant than bronze as well, if not as pretty.
[/quote]


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

It doesn't shine? Gee, that's an attribute I find desirable in a hunting catty. Who wants some glinty, shiny thing to expose oneself to game, as well as potentially harbor one's view on a sunny day? I may have you remove the black shiny stuff on mine with that in mind.

As to the mold, 16mm is what I shoot out of a musket, seems a bit large for most of us. Will smaller bullets be available? I think you ought to make a gang mold with 3 or 4 sizes for maximum versatility. Also, the use of Teflon is innovative, but unnecessary in my view. A well polished cavity would alleviate much of the removal problems. A touch of dry lube takes care of the rest. Let's see what you come up with.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Teflon may be a bit O T T but the Quality of the product is what is upper most in my mind? we are going to make more sizes moulds 16mm is the biggest we will make going down to8mm


mr.joel said:


> It doesn't shine? Gee, that's an attribute I find desirable in a hunting catty. Who wants some glinty, shiny thing to expose oneself to game, as well as potentially harbor one's view on a sunny day? I may have you remove the black shiny stuff on mine with that in mind.
> 
> As to the mold, 16mm is what I shoot out of a musket, seems a bit large for most of us. Will smaller bullets be available? I think you ought to make a gang mold with 3 or 4 sizes for maximum versatility. Also, the use of Teflon is innovative, but unnecessary in my view. A well polished cavity would alleviate much of the removal problems. A touch of dry lube takes care of the rest. Let's see what you come up with.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess from a customer standpoint I'd like a mold on multiple calibers so I can carry less weight and bulk-I seem to move around a lot and my casting gear is the heaviest stuff in my bags. Musket balls and buckshot both have their place and would like the ability to make both. Currently I use a Do-It gang mold in .31 and .36(I thought .32/.38, but Perry thinks the former) and really appreciate having two calibers. Four would be better though.


----------

